# Long 510 lift hydraulic pump



## VernH

Good evening fellas. This is my first post here, but I have learned through reading others posts. I looked for an answer on previous posts before posting this question.

My Long 510 lift doesn't lift with as much strength as before. Seems to lift best with high reving, but still not enough to keep my D-20 2020 disc up and clear the ground. The hydraulic pump gets very hot quick and not from the engine heating. The power stearing pump nearby doesn't heat up. I changed the fluid which did have moisture in it and looked creamy. I cleaned the filter element with gas and replaced it. But I didn't see any rubber or silicone seal on the element as I saw in the manual. This was my dads tractor he bought new in about 1988. I take a hammer and lightly tap the lift body under the seat and the lift would come up where it wouldn't before. Then a local tractor dealer explained how to clean the valve under the large bolt in the lift valve body. CleNing that seemed to help with response, but it's still weak. I'm considering changing the pump next. I doubt it has ever been changed. Please let me know what I should try before changing this pump.


----------



## sixbales

Howdy VernH, welcome to the tractor forum

You should check the pump pressure before changing it. Pressure should be 2000psi - 2500 psi.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley

Welcome to the forum Vern!


----------



## RC Wells

If the pump is heating up, I would do the pressure test, and if it is good lift the disc as far as it will lift, leave the control in the up position, shut off the engine and watch to see if the lift slowly starts dropping.

If it does start drifting down check the priority valve to make sure the lift is selected, and if the valve is properly set I would suspect the lift cylinder is due for rebuilding.


----------



## VernH

Thank you all so much for giving me this good information. I really appreciate it. I don't have a psi test piece to use, but I'll check into that. My tractor dealer suggested I bring it to him as a tester might cost me around 100 bucks.

I do have the aux hydraulic connections. Do yall have a source or suggestion for buying or making something to check pressure. 

Vern


----------



## RC Wells

I only buy the hydraulic pressure test kits from my Snap-On or Mac tool guy. Expensive, but guaranteed.


----------



## VernH

Thanks. This Long 510 tractor has 2 hydraulic pumps, one for steering and another for the lift and auxiliary hydraulic connections on back. I think that means no priority valve from what I've read so far. I can feel surge of pressure or vibration in hydraulic aux hoses when moving the handle back and forth. I guest next step is getting the pres gauge.

I appreciate everyone who responded.


----------



## RC Wells

Look down on the left side of the main transmission case. Most Longs have a valve with a plastic or cast aluminum handle that twists to set the flow rate. It gets bumped and partially shut down, and restricts the hydraulic flow. 

Then, under the seat on top of the rockshaft housing is normally found a manual priority valve that allows shifting hydraulic flow from the three point to a loader. No loader, and you may see pipe plugs. Check to see that valve is set for the three point.

Hot pump tells me it is pumping against a restriction, valve shut off somewhere in the circuit, or a plugged optional hydraulic filter on the output side.


----------



## VernH

Yes Sir RC Wells. I thank you and I'll check everything you said. I'll check service manual too. That does kinda make sense now....possible restriction causing heat.


----------



## sixbales

If you have auxiliary connections (remote outlets) in the back of your tractor, buy a 3000 psi pressure gauge and the necessary cross-over connectors to plug the gauge into a remote outlet. This is a convenient place to check your hydraulic pressure.


----------



## VernH

Good evening. I cranked the tractor and lifted the disc at 7:15pm. I turned it off and I'll watch to see if disc goes down. Here's pics of the lift. One lever was labeled responsiveness. It turned pretty easy almost 360 degrees less the stop point. I didn't see any difference in lifting power. No detectable lift drop in 15 minutes of tractor being switched off.


----------



## VernH

I tried uploading 3 photos. I'm not sure if I am allowed to do that yet.


----------



## RC Wells

Do you have the repair/service manual?

What you want to do is locate the 'Pressure relief valve assembly'. Looks like this:









It is located on the remote valve body next to pressure line from pump. If a remote valve is not installed on the tractor, this relief valve will be on the left side of the hydraulic distribution valve body in an adapter. 

Once you have the hydraulic distribution valve body identified you want to be absolutely sure it is open to the three point. If it is, and your pump bypass is still squealing when loaded, remove and clean the passages of the hydraulic distribution valve body as it is likely clogged with material.

When you test your hydraulic pressure you want nominal pressure of 2100 PSI.

If you are attempting to troubleshoot without the repair manual, you are pushing a rope.


----------



## VernH

RC Wells said:


> Do you have the repair/service manual?
> 
> What you want to do is locate the 'Pressure relief valve assembly'. Looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is located on the remote valve body next to pressure line from pump. If a remote valve is not installed on the tractor, this relief valve will be on the left side of the hydraulic distribution valve body in an adapter.
> 
> Once you have the hydraulic distribution valve body identified you want to be absolutely sure it is open to the three point. If it is, and your pump bypass is still squealing when loaded, remove and clean the passages of the hydraulic distribution valve body as it is likely clogged with material.
> 
> When you test your hydraulic pressure you want nominal pressure of 2100 PSI.
> 
> If you are attempting to troubleshoot without the repair manual, you are pushing a rope.



Was this meant for my post or the other active long 510 post? The only reason I ask is because you mention squealing under load and that's the other man's issue.


----------



## RC Wells

Probably just read the other post too.

But, pump overheating equates to attempting to push fluid against a load it cannot move resulting in internal cavitation. 

Or, the pump is so worn it is cavitating. Make sure the distribution valve is open, the relief valve in the photo is not stuck open, and check your pressure. Low pressure, properly functional relief valve, open circuit to lift cylinder, and no bleed off of three point will point you to pump.

If the issue is as simple as the distribution valve being partially closed, diverting and pushing fluid through the relief valve, you will be generating heat, and pump replacement will accomplish nothing.


----------



## VernH

Thank you. I'm off tomorrow so I'll have time to check it. Dang there's lots of parts to that system.
Vern


----------



## VernH

I'm looking for a Long Tractor parts manual. Mainly for Long 510. Please let me know if there's one available on this site or online.

Thank you,

Vern


----------



## Kyhunter

Did you ever find a parts manual? I need one too.


----------



## pogobill

Here's a list of some manuals that may be of interest. The first 5 anyways.








Search results for query: Long parts







www.tractorforum.com


----------



## Kyhunter

pogobill said:


> Here's a list of some manuals that may be of interest. The first 5 anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Search results for query: Long parts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.tractorforum.com


This is awesome! Thank you.


----------

